# New member from Vancouver



## Basalt (Jul 14, 2020)

Hello everyone, I am a retired Machinist from Vancouver. Bought a 7X8 Craftex lathe from Busy Bee about 8 years ago and have been fixing and modifying it ever since LOL.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jul 14, 2020)

Welcome aboard from Calgary.


----------



## David_R8 (Jul 14, 2020)

Welcome from Victoria!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chicken lights (Jul 15, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## DPittman (Jul 15, 2020)

Nice to have you here.  I'm a little bit surprised a career machinist would toy with a little craftex lathe.  I look forward to hearing and seeing pics of your projects.


----------



## Hruul (Jul 15, 2020)

Welcome!!


----------



## Crankit (Jul 15, 2020)

Welcome from Salmon Arm


----------



## YotaBota (Jul 15, 2020)

Another islander welcome.


----------



## Janger (Jul 15, 2020)

Thanks for joining Basalt. Did you do any CNC in your career? Did you have a specialization?


----------

